# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Ένωση Ναυτιλιακών Οικονομολόγων Ελλάδος (ΕΝΟΕ)

## gvaggelas

_H Ένωση Ναυτιλιακών Οικονομολόγων Ελλάδος
σας προσκαλεί στην Κοπή Βασιλόπιτας 2008, την Παρασκευή 25η Ιανουαρίου 2008 και ώρα 19.00 στην «Βιβλιοθήκη Λασκαρίδη». Ευκαιρια να ιδωθούμε και να συζητήσουμε . 
Ο Πρόεδρος ¶λκης Κορρές
Βιβλιοθήκη Λασκαρίδη, Μπουμπουλίνας και Πραξιτέλους 169, Πειραιάς Για πληροφορίες παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε με τον κ. Θ. Βιτσούνη, (κιν. 6932725828) enoe@aegean.gr , Fax: 22710-35299
_

----------


## gvaggelas

*ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ*
Η Ένωση Ναυτιλιακών Οικονομολόγων Ελλάδας 
(ΕΝΟΕ) σας προσκαλεί στην πρώτη της εκδήλωση του 2008 με το επίκαιρο θέμα:

*ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΙ ΛΙΜΕΝΕΣ:*

*ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΟΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΙ ΕΝΟΨΕΙ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΩΝ ΑΛΛΑΓΩΝ*

την *Πέμπτη 6 Μαρτίου 2008, στις 18.00*

*Αίθουσα Συνεδρίων του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά* *(Καραολή Δημητρίου 80).*


Ομιλητές:

*Χαρίλαος Ψαραύτης* , Καθηγητής ΕΜΠ

*Κώστας Χλωμούδης* , Αν. Καθηγητής Πανεπ/μιου Πειραιά

*Θάνος Πάλλης* , Επ. Καθηγητής, Πανεπ/μιου Αιγαίου


Συντονιστής: *Αλκης Κορρές*, Πρόεδρος ΕΝΟΕ



Θα ακολουθήσει συζήτηση με την συμμετοχή του ακροατηρίου.

----------


## gvaggelas

*  Ένωση Ναυτιλιακών Οικονομολόγων Ελλάδος (ΕΝΟΕ)
**ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*
*7/3/2008*


 Πραγματοποιήθηκε στο αμφιθέατρο του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιώς η ανοικτή συζήτηση της Ένωσης Ναυτιλιακών Οικονομολόγων Ελλάδος (ΕΝΟΕ), με θέμα  "*ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΙ ΛΙΜΕΝΕΣ: ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΟΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΙ ΕΝΟΨΕΙ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΩΝ ΑΛΛΑΓΩΝ*" και ομιλητές από τρία ελληνικά Πανεπιστήμια με ναυτιλιακό αντικείμενο. Οι κκ. Θάνος Πάλλης, Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου, Χαρίλαος Ψαραύτης, ΕΜΠ, και επί εξαετία διευθύνων σύμβουλος της ΟΛΠ ΑΕ, και Κώστας Χλωμούδης, Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιώς, ανέλυσαν το επίκαιρο αυτό αντικείμενο αναδεικνύοντας πολλαπλές θεωρητικές και πρακτικές πτυχές των εξελίξεων, με συντονιστή τον Πρόεδρος της ΕΝΟΕ ¶λκη Κορρέ.
Σημαντικά πρόσθεσε στην ημερίδα η παρουσία του Διευθύνοντος Συμβούλου της ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. κ. Νίκου Αναστασόπουλου, ο οποίος όχι μόνο παρακολούθησε τα δρώμενα από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος, αλλά έλαβε τον λόγο και από βήματος σχολίασε τις θέσεις και τα διλήμματα που αντιμετωπίζουν οι ασκούντες λιμενική πολιτική. Οι ταυτίσεις και οι διαφορές απόψεων μεταξύ του νυν και του τέως διευθύνοντος συμβούλου έδωσαν ιδιαίτερο βάθος στην ανάλυση των θεμάτων, στις οποίες προσέθεσαν οι απόψεις τους, ο Βουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κ. Θ. Δρίτσας, εκπρόσωποι των εργαζομένων στον ΟΛΠ και οι παρόντες πανεπιστημιακοί, με προεξάρχουσα τη παρουσία του πρύτανη του ΕΜΠ Καθ. κ. Κ. Μουτζούρη. 
Εκτός των παρισταμένων, ακαδημαϊκών δασκάλων, των φοιτητών και εκπροσώπων του Πειραϊκού City, οι οποίοι βομβάρδισαν τους εισηγητές με ερωτήσεις. κερδισμένος της βραδιάς ήταν και το κλίμα μέσα στο οποίο διεξήχθησαν οι συζητήσεις, αποδεικνύοντας ότι η σφαιρικότητα στην εξέταση επίκαιρων θεμάτων ναυτιλιακής και οικονομικής πολιτικής, είναι όχι μόνο εφικτή, αλλά και βαθύτατα δημοκρατική και επωφελής για όλους. 

*Επισυνάπτονται:* Τα σημεία της ομιλίας των τριών εισηγητών στην εκδήλωση της Ένωσης Ναυτιλιακών Οικονομολόγων Ελλάδας (ΕΝΟΕ).*Έ*νωση
*Ν*αυτιλιακών 
*Ο*ικονομολόγων
*Ε*λλάδας

----------


## gvaggelas

Π Ρ Ο Σ Κ Λ Η Σ Η
για τη Γενική Συνέλευση
της Ένωσης Ναυτιλιακών Οικονομολόγων Ελλάδας

Αγαπητά μέλη της ΕΝΟΕ,
To Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο της Ένωσης Ναυτιλιακών Οικονομολόγων Ελλάδας σας προσκαλεί σε Εκλογοαπολογιστική Γενική Συνέλευση, την Δευτέρα 30 Ιουνίου 2008, στις 10.00.
Σε περίπτωση που δεν διαπιστωθεί απαρτία, η Εκλογοαπολογιστική Γενική Συνέλευση θα αναβληθεί και θα πραγματοποιηθεί, ανεξαρτήτως του αριθμού των παρευρισκομένων, την ίδια ημέρα Δευτέρα 30 Ιουνίου 2008, στις 18.00 στα γραφεία της εταιρίας Anangel Shipping (Λ. Συγγρού 354, Καλλιθέα).
Τα θέματα της Συνέλευσης είναι:
1. Απολογισμός Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου & έκθεση Ελεγκτικής επιτροπής για την διετία 2006-08.
2. Πρόγραμμα δράσης για την διετία 2006-2008.
3. Εκλογή νέου Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου

Εκ μέρους του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου
Ο Πρόεδρος Δρ. Αλκης Κορρές
Ο Γενικός Γραμματέας Δρ. Θάνος Πάλλης

----------


## gvaggelas

Πραγματοποιήθηκε την Δευτέρα 30 Ιουνίου Μαΐου η Γενική Συνέλευση της *Ένωσης Ελλήνων Ναυτιλιακών Οικονομολόγων (ΕΝΟΕ), η οποια και εξέλεξε το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο της ¨Ενωσης.*

Το νέο ΔΣ, η θητεία του οποίου είναι διετής, συγκροτήθηκε σε σώμα ως εξής:Πρόεδρος:                     Αλκης Κορρές 
Αντιπρόεδρος/Ταμίας:    Κώστας Χλωμούδης 
Γενικός γραμματέας:      Θάνος Πάλλης
Μέλη:                           Ελένη Θανοπούλου
                                    Μανώλης Καβουσσανός                                      
Χαρίλαος Ψαραύτης                                
Τζελίνα Χαρλαύτη
Αναπληρωματικά μέλη:  Κατερίνα Κώνστα
Γιάννης Λαγούδης
                                    Γιάννη Πατηνιώτης 

Μετά την θετική αποτίμηση των δυο πρώτων ετών λειτουργίας της ΕΝΟΕ, τα μέλη της καθόρισαν τις προτεραιότητες της Ένωσης για το αμέσως προσεχές διάστημα. Στις προτεραιότητες αυτές συμπεριλαμβάνοντα η πραγματοποίηση εκδηλώσεων και συζητήσεων για την προώθηση της ανάπτυξης της ναυτιλιακής οικονομικής, η ενίσχυση της ηλεκτρονικής επικοινωνίας τόσο μεταξύ των μελών της ΕΝΟΕ όσο και μεταξύ ΕΝΟΕ και της ευρύτερης ναυτιλιακής κοινότητας, καθώς και η περαιτέρω διεύρυνση της Ένωσης με την συμμετοχή νέων μελών. 

Το ΔΣ θα ήθελε να ευχαριστήσει εκ μέρους των μελών της ΕΝΟΕ το ιδρυτικό μέλος της Ένωσης κ. Ιωάννη Πλατσιδάκη και την Εταιρία ΑnangelShipping, για την παραχώρηση του χώρου συνεδριάσεων της Εταιρίας για την πραγματοποίηση της Γενικής Συνέλευσης της ΕΝΟΕ.

----------


## gvaggelas

*Π ρ ό σ κ λ η σ η*Στα πλαίσια της προώθησης του διαλόγου σε θέματα ναυτιλιακής οικονομίας,  η *Ένωση Ναυτιλιακών Οικονομολόγων Ελλάδας (ΕΝΟΕ)* σας προσκαλεί στην ημερίδα με θέμα*“An Economic Analysis of the Financial - Shipping Crisis”*Η εκδήλωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο *Metropolitan Hotel* (Λεωφ. Συγγρού 385, Αθήνα) *Δευτέρα** 15* *Δεκεμβρίου** 2008* *στις* *18.00**A  reception will follow the closing of the discussions (**20**.**0**0)**PRSV by Thursday December 11, at: enoe@aegean.gr or: Mrs Artemis Amarantidou at: 210-4525567**ΧΡΥΣΟΣ ΧΟΡΗΓΟΣ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΗΣ**: BUREAU VERITAS*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------**-----------**-------**Πρόγραμμα Ημερίδας**Mr Dimitri**s* *G. Vassilacos,* Head of Shipping Division, National Bank of Greece,‘The financial crisis and its effect on the global economy and banks’*Dr. Yiannis Kassimatis**,* Vice President, Relative Value Trading, Jefferies, London‘Hedge funds and the current Crisis’*Dr Andreas Vergottis**,* Research Director, Tufton Oceanic Ltd, London‘Toxic debts and trade flows’*Mr Dimitris Panagiotopoulos,* Head of Shipping, Proton Bank‘The financial / shipping crisis - the smaller bankers’ perspective’*Dr. Stavros Tsolakis,* Vice President, DST Shipping group SA, Thessaloniki‘The shipowner’s perspective of the shipping crisis’*To be followed by discussion**Moderator**Prof. Manolis G. Kavussanos**,* Athens University of Economics and Business

----------


## Nissiotis

_Η «Ένωση Ναυτιλιακών Οικονομολόγων Ελλάδας» πραγματοποιεί την εκδήλωση για την κοπή βασιλόπιτας 2010._ 
*Δευτέρα 22 Φεβρουαρίου 2010 17.30 μμ.*
*Αίθουσα Εκδηλώσεων ΟΛΠ (Ακτή Μιαούλη 10)*

Θα ακολουθήσει (18.30) η *εκδήλωση* του περιοδικού *«Ναυτικά Χρονικά»* για την απονομή *βραβείων «ΕΥΚΡΑΝΤΗ»* για τις ναυτιλιακές προσωπικότητες της χρονιάς.

_Η εκδήλωση-απονομή θα πραγματοποιηθεί υπό την αιγίδα της ΕΝΟΕ._


http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=10895

----------

